# Stromaufnahme bei abgeschalteten Netzteil?



## jesters (29. September 2010)

Moin moin,
ich hatte mir vor kurzem ein Messgerät zur Messung des Stromverbruches ausgeborgt.Dabei hatte ich festgestellt,das mein Monster(Rechner) selbst bei ausgeschaltenden Netzteil noch ca.11W zieht-ist das normal?
Da es sich um ein BeQuiet dark Power P8 900W handelt,denke ich,das der thread hier richtig ist.
Dachte immer ,wenn aus dann aus.

Ob die restlichen Komponenten eine Rolle spielen,denke ich nicht.

mfg-the jester


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. September 2010)

Hallo jesters

Um welches Messgerät handelt es sich?

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass sehr geringe elektronische Lasten einige Leistungsmesser irritiert, so dass ein zu hoher Wert angezeigt wird.


----------



## jesters (29. September 2010)

Oh,da bin ich jetzt überfragt-flööt
Es handelte sich um eines der Messgeräte,die zwischen der Steckdose und dem Verbraucher gesteckt werden-bei anderen Verbrauchern,wenn sie ausgeschaltet waren,wurde kein Verbrauch angezeigt-müsste es bei dem Netzteil nicht auch so sein oder liefert es dennoch Spannung an das MB?(Asus Striker ii Formula)


----------



## norse (29. September 2010)

das ist völlig normal! Solange der rechner nur ausgeschalten ist liegt immernoch Spannung am PC an und es fließt strom. Die USB Maus leuchtet noch und alles was so per USB angeschlossen ist kann noch strom bekommen (glaube bis 0,1A)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. September 2010)

Ja, dein System wird auch im abgeschaltetem Zustand mit Strom versorgt, hierfür ist die sogenannte +5V Standby Leitung verantwortlich.

Bei deinem Dark Power Pro P8 kann diese Leitung bis zu 4A (~20W) liefern.


----------



## jesters (29. September 2010)

Sowohl,die Maus(Lg G9) und Tastatur(Lg G19) zeigen keinerlei "Lebenszeichen" und auch auf dem Mainboard leuchtete nichts mehr-oder doch rückspeisung durch die Logitech G19?
Bin mit dem NT ansonsten sehr zufrieden-extremer Verbrauch-Furmark+Prime Q
@3,66 Ghz ca. 700W und es meutert nicht
P.S. der Schalter des Netzteils stand auf aus

Answer zu spät geshen-sry


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. September 2010)

Hallo jesters

Kannst du von deinem Stromanbieter dir ein Gerät zur Kontrolle leihen?


----------



## jesters (30. September 2010)

Moin Stefan,
da müsste ich mal bei den Stadtwerken nachfragen,das wird allerdings erst in ca. 1-2Wochen,da ab morgen Frühschicht und nächste Woche geht es zu meiner Lebensgefährtin-Fernbeziehung-werde mich dann wieder melden.

Gruss :the jester


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo jesters

Hast du schon die Möglichkeit gehabt, mit einem anderen Messgerät zu testen?


----------



## jesters (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Stefan

Leider noch nicht da zu gekommen,zu viel um die Ohren,denke mal es wird erst nächsten Dienstag,
werde aber dran bleiben.Scheiß Schichten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Oktober 2010)

Achso.

Halte uns auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## jesters (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
hat sich wohl erledigt-muß ein Meßfehler gewesen sein.War heute bei den Stadtwerken und deren Gerät zeigt 0W bei ausgeschalteten Netzteil und 3,5W ,wenn das Netzteil an aber der Rechner aus ist,alle anderen Verbrauchswerte sind aber identisch.
Bedanke mich für Eure Hilfe-the jester


----------

